# Processing our first goat ... help us with meat selections



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

We are processing our first wether in a week or so ... what cuts would you all recommend? We like ground "goat", but, are there any good briskets or roasts you would recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## jfixit (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Processing our first goat ... help us with meat selectio*

I cut them just like a deer, all boneless. I found the rump sections smaller so the roasts/steaks your choice will be smaller and instead of three roast like deer you may get one or two. If you have a power meat saw you can split the shoulder section through the middle of the spine length ways then lay it flat and cut again on a line above the elbows, makes nice roasts there also. Hope this helps.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Processing our first goat ... help us with meat selectio*

thanks for the reply ... we ended up having them keep the loin chops and a couple of roasts ... the rest will be ground ... we will probably do different cuts when we do our next one - thanks.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Processing our first goat ... help us with meat selectio*

I love your spotty ones!
M.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Processing our first goat ... help us with meat selectio*

off deer my favorite parts are the backstrap and tenderloins. I often take those and then just get the rest of the deer ground.


----------

